# 2 Polk sheriff's deputies shot after traffic stop; 1 dead



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...92806,0,7769204.story?coll=orl-home-headlines

This is a very sad story, the K9 handler that died was a friend of my trainers, and the officers dog who was also shot and killed was a dog that my trainer worked as a puppy. It's all over the news here, I heard about it right after it happened, I was at my trainers house working dogs when someone called him to tell him. From what I hear he was a super nice guy and a great handler.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

i've been watching this all day mike. i hope they get the SOB quickly. searching all of that dense forrest is a nightmare....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> i've been watching this all day mike. i hope they get the SOB quickly. ..


Amen.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

One can only hope the scrote resists.

DFrost


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

Mother !!#$%&*_+?!!


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

not second guessing or making ANY assumptions...

the value of a good cover officer can not be overstated on a K9 search. i'm at a point now where i hand pick who i want my cover officer to be. if feelings get hurt oh well. it stems from a search i did a few years ago. i was on an outside assist and had a cover officer from another agency. my dog tracked for about 30 yards to a fenced equipment rental yard. we went into the storage yard, my cover officer right behind me. the dog is searching great and of course my eyes are glued to my dog. all of a sudden he starts barking at a tractor in the back corner of the yard. i turn around and my cover officer is nowhere to be found. within a few seconds i had a few guys with me. come to find out he had ditched a gun while he was hiding under this tractor (threw it over a fence that was behind him).

so now after i pick who i want my cover officer to be, i STILL tell them EXACTLY what i want them to do, even if they have 20 years on and have done 436253745 K9 searches.

it's no coincidence that K9 officers have a higher fatality rate than any other assignment in law enforcement (yes, higher than SWAT team members. yes, higher than undercover narc guys)...


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

I saw that on the news yesterday. Very sad. People are crazy here I'm getting outta this state ASAP!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I read on another forum that he was killed today when he refused to show his hands.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I hate it for him. I bet he really wishes he would have showed his hands.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I hate it for him. I bet he really wishes he would have showed his hands.
> 
> DFrost


I read also on another forum the hope that he first met the pup he killed when he left this life.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Salute to Officer Williams and Diogi:

http://www.theledger.com/static/flash_video/20061004_matt_williams/index.html


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Connie!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I thanked Howard Knauf, too......... I'm glad not to have missed seeing it.


----------

